# Gun Owners - Lets take back eBay!!!



## mcd1824 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gun Owners - Lets take back eBay!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys: As you all know eBay and Paypal no longer allow firearms related transactions to be conducted or paid for through their on line services. Why not take them away from the libs! If every gun owner in the US bought a share of stock. Now trading at around $15 and gave the voting rights to that stock to NRA executives or some other pro gun representatives, we could force a change in the rules at eBay and Paypal!

How about it?

Kirk


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Why do we need either one enough to care?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Or we could do business with those who have similar values to those we hold dear. 

There are enough other outlets to do business through for gun stuff that I don't feel a need to ask ebay to change their policies and take some more of my money.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't need either of them.

We've got Gun Broker and Gear Pay that are firearms friendly. Auction Arms too.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TOF said:


> Why do we need either one enough to care?


+1...:buttkick:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> Don't need either of them.
> 
> We've got Gun Broker and Gear Pay that are firearms friendly. Auction Arms too.


"Gear Pay" ??? Is that another firearm auction / classifieds site?


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I was watching (listening and reading) a show on one of the cable networks, and caught a small factoid I thought was interesting. They said (i cannot verify) that there are more liscened gun brokers in the US than the famous burger joints located on every corner in the US citys. (they did not McSay which one 

if this is true, Buy local, save shipping and support the local economy!

YMMV 
John


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Don't need either of them.
> 
> We've got Gun Broker and Gear Pay that are firearms friendly. Auction Arms too.


... and Gunsamerica.

Let's take back eBay? When was eBay ever "ours" to begin with and who exactly took it away from us?


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

johnr said:


> .....if this is true, Buy local, save shipping and support the local economy!
> 
> YMMV
> John


+1 :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

babs said:


> "Gear Pay" ??? Is that another firearm auction / classifieds site?


It's like PayPal.

https://www.gearpay.com/

Right now they are inactive as they resolve software issues...


> The issue is nearly resolved and it centers around the fact that reliable PayPal "type" software is unavailable (someone seems to have made sure of that), so it has to be created (programmed) from scratch.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

There was a time when I might actually be compelled to do something so I could use Ebay and Paypal in an effort to buy/sell/exchange firearms, but Ebay and Paypal are not exactly #1 even in the business of general private transactions. There are much more secure, faster, and just generally better ways to make online transactions these days. I am surprised someone who would tote Ebay and Paypal didn't already know this and now I can't help but wonder why is there the sudden desire to "get them back?"


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

I barely do business on ebay as it is. There are enough gun sites that I don't think it would matter.


----------



## Roadrash (Aug 16, 2008)

The fact that you owe no listing fees,until your item sells,totaly spoils gunbroker!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used PayPal for gunbroker sales but just parts. I never actually thought about using it to purchase a weapon. I only buy off of shops that can use a credit/debit card if they do Visa. eBay is still selling some gun parts. So paypal is just picking and choosing where the line is to bge drawn. It's their right.

Does BidPay allow it for firearms sales? I'll have to look I guess. I is pretty stupid to get on a moral high horse and say that you can buy brass, barrels etc and and say no to the lower receiver. That's all they are really not allowing. The part that has to have the NCIS check. Any other part is just parts. And I have bought tons of parts. 

Something like this for gun auctions and other things PayPal wont allow would make for an interesting business opportunity for someone that could start up something like that. Gunbroker alone would make you tons.

There is no conceivable way to de3throne PayPal. It's owned by the people that own eBay. It was just for that until other sites started asking to use the service too. To kill PayPal you would have to Take over eBay too. I think it would be a great idea for some company to allow sales though. Gunbroker had a lot of paypal people a couple years ago. I'm sure those people would take another.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck with that. I work for a stock exchange and the amount of money it would take to buy a controlling interest in Ebay would be astronomical. You'd have better luck buying GM right now.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

As I understand it, you can't buy gun parts on ebay in general. Just parts that are not "functional" to it's firing like grips. Kind of goofy.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

MLB said:


> As I understand it, you can't buy gun parts on ebay in general. Just parts that are not "functional" to it's firing like grips. Kind of goofy.


Its just that they're trying to balance their anti-gun values with their unwillingness to turn away any and every available dollar.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are selling springs, barrel bushings, slide stop, mainspring housings, sear,triggers,safeties, and in one auction what appears to be a firing pin in with some other parts.

They have several selling what's listed as "Small Parts Kits and not listing the individual parts.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Why take it back?
They don't like guns, I dion't like them.
Oh, you know they own paypal.

I just won't use them.

Want to try this with something really fun???
Let's all join the Brady Biunch and elect our own slate of officers.

AFS


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

2 days ago I ordered on eBay different used holsters for my 9mm handguns to use in mini IDPA matches..I don't know where else to go for such low prices and a quick and safe transaction.. 

As far as eBAY not willing to sell guns, well there are couple of online providers that provide this service..So I wouldn't worry much about it as long as there are other alternatives in the free market. 

I don't think eBAY is doing this as an anti-gun policy, it is just that there is so much liability and guidelines to follow to facilitate gun selling transactions that they just wanted to avoid the complications. Specially in a society run by lawyers..One little unintended (or intended) mistake by a user and the lawyers will break loose to fill their pockets..I think it is a liability minimization strateggy not more..But again, that is my opinion.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I don't think eBAY is doing this as an anti-gun policy...


It is an anti-gun policy. The people who started ebay and the CEO are _VERY_ anti-gun.


> Years ago, eBay banned the sale of all complete firearms on its online auction and shopping website. However, they did continue to allow the sale of parts and many accessories. This week, a spokesman for eBay announced that the company would ban the sale of all gun-and-ammunition-related parts and components.
> 
> The ban is set to begin in mid-August, when eBay will prohibit the listing of "any firearm part that is required for the firing of a gun." This prohibition will include, according to eBay, "bullet tips, brass casings and shells, barrels, slides, cylinders, magazines, firing pins, trigger assemblies, etc." In explaining the decision to restrict these items, Matt Halprin, eBay's Vice President, Trust & Safety, said, "After much consideration, the Trust & Safety policy team - along with our executive leaders at eBay Inc.- have made the decision to further restrict more of these items than federal and state regulations require." [emphasis added]
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

mcd1824 said:


> Gun Owners - Lets take back eBay!!!


I wasn't aware we had it in the first place. eBay has been anti-gun since I can remember.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey kev74, thanks for the clarification..That shows how uniformed I am in this arena.


----------

